# Tough new rules in Canada for employment agencies to protect foreign workers



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A Canadian state has introduced tough new rules to regulate employment agencies with the aim of protecting foreign workers from unscrupulous recruitment. Changes, which come into play in September 2012, include new rules which prohibit charging workers a fee for finding them a job. Amendments to the regulation will explicitly state it’s illegal to mislead [...]

Click to read the full news article: Tough new rules in Canada for employment agencies to protect foreign workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

